# Norwegian: Love expressions



## his_prinsesse

My love is Norwegian, and I would dearly love to say something to him in his native language...something special and romantic that will surprise and please him  I have been trying to learn basic norwegian for a few weeks now but it is very very hard. I want to say to him: *"I will love you for all time, and when time is no more, I will love you still, to the ends of the universe and beyond. I am yours forever."* but I am having trouble finding some of the words and making it sound fluid and right. Can anyone help me?  

tusen takk!!
~Jasmyne


----------



## Grefsen

his_prinsesse said:


> My love is Norwegian, and I would dearly love to say something to him in his native language...something special and romantic that will surprise and please him  I have been trying to learn basic norwegian for a few weeks now but it is very very hard. I want to say to him: *"I will love you for all time, and when time is no more, I will love you still, to the ends of the universe and beyond. I am yours forever."* but I am having trouble finding some of the words and making it sound fluid and right. Can anyone help me?
> 
> tusen takk!!
> ~Jasmyne



 Velkommen til Nordisk Forum *Jasmyne*!  I've been using the internet to help me learn Norwegian for over 10 years now and WordReference is by far the best site I have ever found for receiving Norwegian language help. 

When I was first learning basic Norwegian I came across the expression *jeg elsker deg* which means "I love you" *på norsk*, but what you want to express is so much more advanced than that.  To accurately translate something as beautiful and romantic as what you have written, it would be best for you to get some help from a native speaking Norwegian.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

his_prinsesse said:


> I want to say to him: *"I will love you for all time, and when time is no more, I will love you still, to the ends of the universe and beyond. I am yours forever."* but I am having trouble finding some of the words and making it sound fluid and right.



One suggestion:

Jeg vil elske deg i all evighet, og _når tiden ikke lenger er_ vil jeg fortsatt elske deg, helt til enden av universet og hinsides. Jeg er din for alltid. 

I don't quite like the part in italics though; maybe someone else have a better suggestion.


----------



## cyanista

Lemminkäinen said:


> One suggestion:
> 
> Jeg vil elske deg i all evighet, og _når tiden ikke lenger er_ vil jeg fortsatt elske deg, helt til enden av universet og hinsides. Jeg er din for alltid.
> 
> I don't quite like the part in italics though; maybe someone else have a better suggestion.



Could you say "after the end of time"? _Etter tidens ende?_ (No idea if it's right.  )


----------



## Ilana

I think I would say something like:

Jeg vil elske deg for alltid, selv når tiden ender, til enden av universet og lengre. Jeg er din for evig.

You could also use "hinsides" instead of "lengre" (as Lemminkäinen wrote), but I don't find that word very romantic.. Do anyone have something in favour of "hinsides"? I'm thinking of somewhere I don't really want to go when hearing that word, not even with my boyfriend.. 
Did also change the "evig" and "alltid", since alltid is, well.. All time (logically enough). Gives more the word play.


----------



## Grefsen

Ilana said:


> I think I would say something like:
> 
> Jeg vil elske deg for alltid, selv når tiden ender, til enden av universet og lengre. Jeg er din for evig.
> 
> You could also use "hinsides" instead of "lengre" (as Lemminkäinen wrote), but I don't find that word very romantic.. Do anyone have something in favour of "hinsides"? I'm thinking of somewhere I don't really want to go when hearing that word, not even with my boyfriend..
> Did also change the "evig" and "alltid", since alltid is, well.. All time (logically enough). Gives more the word play.



*Tusen takk* for your very positive contribution to this thread and *velkommen til nordisk forum!*


----------



## his_prinsesse

tusen takk alle sammen, dette har hjulpet mye! 

I never thought a language could be this difficult to grasp, especially the gender thing, goodness. 

Are there any other traditional norwegian expressions of love, aside from jeg elsker deg? 

~Jasmyne


----------



## Ilana

Well, we have the expression "Jeg er glad i deg", directly translated "I'm happy in you", which is something between I love you and I like you. This is an expression you also use for friends, but you wouldn't really say to a friend that you elsker them (if their not really good friends..) And I really miss that one in English..


----------



## Nordkapp

Ilana said:


> Well, we have the expression "Jeg er glad i deg", directly translated "I'm happy in you", which is something between I love you and I like you. This is an expression you also use for friends, but you wouldn't really say to a friend that you elsker them (if their not really good friends..) And I really miss that one in English..


 
I used once time _I like you much_ to express the meaning between _I like you _and _I love you_. but i am not sure if it is correct.


----------



## maree

Maybe it's too late now, I just felt like adding my own translation:

_Jeg vil elske deg til evig tid, og når tiden ikke er mer, vil jeg fortsatt elske deg, til universets slutt og videre. Jeg er din for alltid._


----------



## kdfossum

As for other expressions. Norwegians typically think the phrase "Jeg elsker deg" sounds corny, even in their own language. With younger generations "Jeg er glad i deg" is most common. I actually think it is used the same way as "I love you". Depends on the situation, it is understood how it's meant when said.

Younger people will usually say "Jeg er kjempeglad i deg" or "Jeg er så glad i deg"


----------

